# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí >  Võ Đang Thất Bảo – Phim võ thuật thật sự

## xuminguyen

_Không chỉ là bộ phim châu Á duy nhất ra rạp vào cuối tuần này, Võ Đang Thất Bảo (Wu Dang) còn thu hút khán giả Việt bởi sự kết hợp của “bộ tứ quyền lực” trong lĩnh vực phim võ thuật__ Hồng Kông, gồm: Đạo diễn hành động Nguyên Khuê (Corey Yuen), ngôi sao võ thuật Triệu Văn Trác, Phàn Thiếu Hoàng__ và__nhà vô địch wushu thế giới Đỗ Vũ Hàng__. Sự kết hợp này đã giúp bộ phim thu về gần 3,2 triệu USD chỉ trong 3 ngày đầu công chiếu ở đại lục.

_




Phim lấy bối cảnh tô giới Thượng Hải năm 1920. *Đường Vân Long* (Triệu Văn Trác) cùng với con gái của mình là *Đường Ninh (Từ Kiều)* từ Mỹ trở về Trung Quốc để tài trợ cho Đại hội võ thuật thanh niên đạo giáo lần thứ 500, được tổ chức tại núi Võ Đang.


Trên đường đến nhà ga Thượng Hải, anh tình cờ tìm được bản đồ về nơi cất giấu Võ Đang Thất Bảo – tương truyền có thể giúp con người tu tiên bất tử. Ngay lập tức, Đường Vân Long cùng với con gái lên núi Võ Đang để tìm các bảo vật. Tại đây, anh đã gặp nữ cao thủ *Thiên Tâm* (Dương Mịch), người cũng đang truy tìm các bảo vật.


Sau nhiều lần đối đầu, hai “kẻ trộm” đã quyết định hợp tác với nhau. Với sự hỗ trợ của nữ cao thủ xinh đẹp, Đường Vân Long đã tìm được các bảo vật khá dễ dàng. Tuy nhiên, khi bảo vật cuối cùng sắp được tìm thấy thì cũng là lúc Đường Vân Long và Thiên Tâm phát hiện ra một âm mưu khủng khiếp của kẻ đứng đằng sau những bí ẩn về “Võ Đang thất bảo”.




Ngoài câu chuyện hấp dẫn, *Võ Đang Thất Bảo* còn gây ấn tượng bởi những màn võ thuật đẹp mắt, được chỉ đạo hành động bởi Nguyên Khuê (Corey Yuen) – đạo diễn của nhiều bộ phim ăn khách như: _So Close_ (Gác kiếm – 2002), _The Transporter_ (Người vận chuyên – 2002), _The Twins Effect II (Hoa đô đại chiến – 2004), Doa: Dead or Alive (Cuộc chiến sống còn – 2006)_ và gần đây nhất là_Naked Soldier_ (_Sát thủ gợi cảm – 2012)…_Phim cũng đánh dấu sự trở lại của ngôi sao võ thuật *Triệu Văn Trác* sau 2 năm vắng bóng trên màn ảnh.


Ngoài những động tác võ thuật đẹp mắt như thường thấy, ngôi sao của _Hoàng Phi Hồng, Phong Vân_ còn “tranh thủ” tình cảm của khán giả khi vào vai một người đàn ông góa bụa, hết lòng yêu thương và bất chấp mọi hiểm nguy để cứu sống cô con gái bệnh tật của mình. Để có thể diễn đạt điều này, đạo diễn Lương Bá Kiên đã yêu cầu Triệu Văn Trác tưởng tượng rằng một ngày nào đó con gái của anh sẽ dẫn về nhà một chàng trai mà anh vô cùng căm ghét. Điều này ít nhiều đã phần nào giúp cho Triệu Văn Trác thể hiện được cảm xúc của Đường Vân Long khi chứng kiến cô con gái nhỏ của mình suốt ngày quấn quýt bên anh chàng ngốc nghếch *Thủy Hợp Nhất –* một vai diễn đầy bất ngờ của nam diễn viên thần đồng Phàn Thiếu Hoàng.

Cũng như Triệu Văn Trác, vai diễn này đã giúp cho Phàn Thiếu Hoàng “khoe” được năng khiếu võ thuật của mình_._ Tuy nhiên, điều mà khán giả ấn tượng nhất với vai diễn của Phàn Thiếu Hoàng là trong phim anh sẽ có một cuộc tình “chú – cháu” khá lãng mạn với nữ diễn viên trẻ Từ Kiều.






Tuy chưa thể sánh với Phàn Thiếu Hoàng và Triệu Văn Trác về mức độ nổi tiếng, song *Đỗ Vũ Hàng* cũng là một trong những diễn viên võ thuật tài năng của Hồng Kông. Sinh năm 1981 tại Hồng Kông, anh bắt đầu luyện tập võ thuật từ năm lên 6. Năm 1999, anh trở thành người trẻ nhất giành ngôi vị Quán quân của cuộc thi _World Wushu Championships_ lần thứ 5, khi chỉ mới 18 tuổi. Liên tiếp các năm sau đó, Đỗ Vũ Hàng đều giành được ngôi vị Á quân tại *World Wushu Championships* lần 6 (2001), lần 7 (2003) và Asian Games lần thứ 14 (2002)….Thành công tại các cuộc thi võ thuật này đã mở ra nhiều cơ hội cho Đỗ Vũ Hàng trong lĩnh vực điện ảnh. Từ năm 2008 đến nay, anh xuất hiện trong khá nhiều bộ phim, trong đó nổi bật là loạt phim *Ip man* (2008), *Ip man 2*(2010), *The Legend is born: Ip man* (2010). Trong *Võ Đang Thất Bảo*, Đỗ Vũ Hàng sẽ vào vai Bạch Long đạo trưởng của phái Võ Đang.



Với sự tham gia của 4 ngôi sao võ thuật nổi tiếng, *Võ Đang Thất Bảo* được xem là đối thủ nặng ký của Họa Bì 2. Khi được hỏi về sự cạnh tranh của hai bộ phim “bom tấn” này, Triệu Văn Trác khá tự tin và thoải mái cho biết: _“Mỗi bộ phim có thế mạnh riêng của mình. Họa Bì 2 thiên về hiệu ứng đặc biệt, còn Võ Đang Thất Bảo lại cho khán giả thấy đâu mới là võ thuật thật sự”.__Phim còn sự tham gia diễn xuất của hai nữ diễn viên trẻ xinh đẹp Dương Mịch,Từ Kiều và khởi chiếu từ 3/8/2012 tại BHD Star Cinema và các rạp:_ Ngọc Khánh, Platinum Cineplex Mỹ Đình, Platinum Cineplex Long Biên, Trung tâm Chiếu phim Quốc gia, Tháng 8, Dân Chủ
*Trailer phim:* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZnQRN...layer_embedded

----------

